# Hello from southern Ohio!



## Ariadnae (Jul 4, 2008)

I am a long time lurker and new member. I have enjoyed this site for some time and finally decided to join. For the past few years I have been in charge of creating a haunted house for the local PTO's Fall Festival. I love it! This year's theme is a haunted funeral home. I get my budget (usually around $200) approved this coming week and then I will start building. I have a two boy's locker rooms and a large bathroom/shower area, so I have alot of area to cover. So far, my room ideas are A viewing area where one of my helpers will be pulled into a coffin during a wake, a crematorium where someone is being burned alive, an embalming room, a morgue and the family area--living room, little girl's room--where things have gone really wrong. I will try to post photos as I progress, really looking forward to all the great ideas here!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to a great forum. ........................*chuckles at "Fall Festival"!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey, nice to meet another Ohio hunters, im from Cincinnati.
Your haunted house sounds awesome!
Welcome to Haunt Forum!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome to the mad house! your haunt sounds great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Ariadnae!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome and am glad you hopped in!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome...I know there are lots of things you can do with that theme. Sounds fun.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ariadnae. Sounds like you have a good haunt plan.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Greetings and welcome to a great forum. ........................*chuckles at "Fall Festival"!


:xbones:ya what he said -but im not chuckling at the fall festival crap


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds like you've got great ideas! Welcome aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. If you haven't seen the movie "A Haunting In Connecticut" you should see it. It has a lot of good ideas for an enbalming room. Good luck with your haunt.


----------



## Ariadnae (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Yes, here in the midst of the Bible belt it is unforunately the "Fall Festival", but I get to scare the daylights out of people anyway!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Halloween budget????? What's that all about????


----------

